

Major Electrical Outtage at The Planet Data Center - iamdave
http://forums.theplanet.com/index.php?showtopic=90185 

======
bkrausz
How is it that HN accepted this, the link is an exact duplicate of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=205709> ?

I thought there was a check for dup links...

------
iamdave
Right now this link is all the communication we've been offered.

